# [Batch] Wert aus Textzeile in Variable übergeben



## robert83 (23. August 2006)

Hallo!

Erst mal muss ich mich entschuldigen, es gibt ja schon hunderte Einträge über Batch, aber ich werd aus keinem richtig schlau.

Ich habe ein Batch-Programm A und will damit aus einer Textdatei B einen Wert auslesen.

Bis jetzt bin ich so weit gekommen:

---Batch-Programm A---------------------------------------------------------

find "SRV" C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hier die Textdatei B:

---------------------deployment.properties------------------------------
#
# 31/01/06 02:57:33.611

deployment.javaws.proxy.setting=MANUAL
deployment.javaws.proxy.http=SRV001
deployment.javaws.proxy.httpport=9621
deployment.javaws.proxy.httpproxyoverride=localhost
...
..
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

aus der findet er nun die Zeile mit dem Servernamen ->

Ausgabe:
---------- C:\WINDOWS\SUN\JAVA\DEPLOYMENT\deployment.properties
deployment.javaws.proxy.http=SRV001

So - jetzt mein Problem - ich will nur den "SRV001" Namen und sonst nichts von der Zeile und der Name soll dann einer Variable "Server" übergeben werden.

(Ich hoffe es kann sich einer vorstellen was ich meine!)

Wie mach ich das?

Tausend tausend Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## robert83 (23. August 2006)

Hi!

Also bin selber auf die Lösung gekommen. Ich schreib sie hier am besten mal rein - sollte
jemand mal des gleiche Problem haben:

FOR /F "tokens=2 delims==" %%A IN ('FIND "SRV" C:\Windows\Sun\Java\Deployment\deployment.properties') DO SET Server=%%A

Hilfe zum Befehl gibts auch hier: http://www.robvanderwoude.com/index.html  <- tolle Seite

Grüße


----------

